# To pressure wash or not?



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

What are your thoughts on using a pressure washer for cleaning a really dirty TT, and is it true that pressure washing can damage the paintwork?

I've just returned from holiday and the wheel arches and sills are caked in mud, so should I invest in a pressure washer or should I stick with the conventional garden hose at low pressure?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Use a pressure washer with snow foam to coat the car first and then rinse it off on a low pressure setting, I now avoid using the pressure washer to clean with but do use it for the snow foam and cleaning the wheels and under the wheel arches, the rest is done with hose.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

It's fine use them weekly. It's not shitty paint


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi AudiCoedDuon, I wouldn't use a pressure washer, but some have without probs & some have removed lacquer. 
Keeping the pressure low & keep the lance moving & hopefully won't cause any damage.
Hoggy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Use it all the time, not any issues just dont be a chimp with it


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Wouldn't recommend pressure washer on the roof of a Roadster...

But what about snow foam? Don't think the pressure is as high with a foam lance.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not on roadster roof? Use it on mine ( not for long mind you) but does not leak, and I "protect" the fabric


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll probably persevere with the low pressure hose.

By the way Hoggy, it was on the Mathry - Croes Goch road that it first got covered. :evil: :evil: Oh, and Wednesday seems to be tractor day in your part of Wales!! Never mind, the TT turbo power was a joy to use - especially going uphill around Solva and Newgale!!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

You never use a pressure washer on a roadster roof, that's car washing 101. You will destroy it.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Use mine all the time, never on the roof though and stand well back....I always pre wash crap off with pressure washer before washing properly, preventing washing dirt into the paint creating more swirls etc.


----------

